# Lead tape



## ezra

If I want to add lead tape to the head of my 5-iron, where do I put it? Also, do I put it on equally at the top and bottom, or just one piece on the top?


----------



## 65nlovenit

Haven't added lead tape myself yet, but here's a web site that may help you decide where to put it.

How to use lead tape: the do-it-yourself way to tweak your ball flight - Equipment: for better players Golf Digest - Find Articles

Del


----------



## tweaky

*lead tape*

for the small amount of lead tape you're likely going to use it just doesn't matter where you put it. it takes about 20 grams of weight to affect the trajectory and spin of the ball so tape away!


----------



## Surtees

Cool thanks for letting us know that Tweaky and welcome to the forum


----------



## tweaky

thanks! glad to help!


----------

